# Wishing well design help



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

You built it! It stays!!!!! 

Not married YET and she is already............ (this is me crying for you)


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> You built it! It stays!!!!!
> 
> Not married YET and she is already............


 
i did not say she had an equal vote, just a vote 49%, i am the majority, now and always:thumbsup: no worries, i outlined it in the prenup:laughing:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

genecarp said:


> i did not say she had an equal vote, just a vote 49%, i am the majority, now and always:thumbsup: no worries, i outlined it in the prenup:laughing:



Attaboy!!!


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

I fear you will still find
the two most valuable
words in your married life
are, "Yes, dear." :laughing:


----------

